# Stuck at Boot Animation. Wipe Data/Cache not working. Help!



## b.licious (Oct 9, 2011)

I just flashed the 3/27 build of CM9 and I wiped data/cache beforehand. When I rebooted my phone was stuck at the boot animation. I did a battery pull and rebooted into the stock recovery and wiped data and cache. Usually this works fine whenever I get stuck at the boot animation but it isn't working this time. I've wiped the data and cache multiple times already and I'm still stuck at the boot animation.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

b.licious said:


> I just flashed the 3/27 build of CM9 and I wiped data/cache beforehand. When I rebooted my phone was stuck at the boot animation. I did a battery pull and rebooted into the stock recovery and wiped data and cache. Usually this works fine whenever I get stuck at the boot animation but it isn't working this time. I've wiped the data and cache multiple times already and I'm still stuck at the boot animation.
> 
> Can anyone help please?


Probably a bad download. If you can't get in to CWM you'll prolly need to SBF.


----------



## b.licious (Oct 9, 2011)

How can I SBF? When I plug in my phone RSD Lite doesn't recognize it even though I have the Motorola drivers installed.


----------



## b.licious (Oct 9, 2011)

The cable is the OEM one that came with the phone. How can I toggle USB debugging? I can't even get past the boot animation. Last I remember it was turned on though.

I've tried all the different USB ports on my laptop and none of them show the phone is RSD Lite. Should I plug the phone in while it's off and turn it on while its plugged in or should I plug it in once it reaches the boot animation I've tried plugging the phone in while the phone is in the stock bootloader and that isn't recognized either.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

b.licious said:


> The cable is the OEM one that came with the phone. How can I toggle USB debugging? I can't even get past the boot animation. Last I remember it was turned on though.
> 
> I've tried all the different USB ports on my laptop and none of them show the phone is RSD Lite. Should I plug the phone in while it's off and turn it on while its plugged in or should I plug it in once it reaches the boot animation I've tried plugging the phone in while the phone is in the stock bootloader and that isn't recognized either.


Load the bootloader before you plug the phone in


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Whats it showing in your RSD. Mine doesn't show the phone when I click show device or whatever it says but it has the line down where it shows the steps basically saying its ready to program.

If you can't get RSD to work you can always use the 1KDS fix too.

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> This is the version of rds I use
> http://db.tt/7ZIgFJo6
> 
> I also had to reinstall the drivers and went into stock recovery then open rds, then plug in usb to computer then phone and finally rds detected the phone and so did the recovery. I've even started the sbf before the rds could see it.
> ...


Yeah. I've always used RSD without a hitch (except for that one time when I had X2 drivers on my lappy) but it doesn't LOOK like its going to work without a hitch. It just does


----------



## b.licious (Oct 9, 2011)

So does it matter when during the boot process I plug in the phone? I'm using RSD Lite version 5.6 and I have the 64-bit drivers version 5.2.0 if that helps. Will RSD recognize the phone while it's still booting?


----------



## alfadon (Sep 20, 2011)

You need to be in bootloader mode to SBF. Black screen with white text. It will say bootloader 30.04. To get to it power off the phone HOLD both volume keys(press in the middle of them), camera button and then hit power button. It should go into the bootloader then. Plug-in your usb cable then SBF away


----------

